# angeln auf helgoland



## Boerni85 (10. April 2008)

hey ho,
ich wollt mal wissen ob jemand schon erfahrung mit dem angeln auf und um helgoland gemacht hat !?!?!
gibt es auf helgoland kutter oder schiffe die zum angeln rausfahren ? und wo kann man am besten vom land aus angeln ?
danke schonmal für eventuelle antworten !

grüße vom börni


----------



## Taxidermist (10. April 2008)

*AW: angeln auf helgoland*

Hi Börni
Herzlich willkommen im Anglerboard!
Selbst habe ich keinen Plan vom Angeln auf und um Helgoland,aber du könntest dich mal per PN an Boardie Mantafahrer wenden,denn der lebt dort und weiß sicher bestens Bescheid!

Taxidermist


----------



## Pikepauly (10. April 2008)

*AW: angeln auf helgoland*

Kutter gibts nicht.
Es gibt die Börteboote mit denen die Touris von den grossen Schiffen an Land gebracht werden. Von diesen aus wird im Sommer auf Makrelen geangelt.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## heck (10. April 2008)

*AW: angeln auf helgoland*

Vor zwei Jahren haben wir einen kleinen Angelurlaub auf Helgoland gemacht. Um 16 Uhr bringen die Börteboote die Turisten auf die Schiffe und sind dann ca 16.30 wieder im Hafen. An den Hummerbuden meldest du dich dann zum Angeln an. Wir waren drei mal mit Klaus Köhn draußen und es hat sehr viel Spaß gemacht. Klaus ist ein alter Fischer, redet nicht viel und hat den Fischblick. Meisten ist man so zu sechst aufm Boot und es wird ca. drei Stunden geangelt. Nach dem Angeln filetiert Klaus für alle die Fische und du kannst mit nem Sack Filet von dannen ziehen. Pilker kannste wegen der Hänger vergessen, einfach ein ca. 200 gr. Blei und ein Dorsch oder Makrelenvorfach. Nimm dir aber genug davon mit, Hänger gibt es reichlich. Ich glaube der Spaß kostet 17€, ist aber OK da du null Anfahrt zu den Fanggründen hast und alles filetiert bekommst+ Einfrierservice. Abends kannst du dann von der Mole bei der Jugendherberge auf Makrele, Wolfsbarsch und Meeräsche fischen. Übernachtung gibt es am günstigsten bei der Post.
Ich glaube für die vier Tage allinkl. haben wir ca. 250 € bezahlt und darin war eine Menge Schnaps, Kniepersattessen und und und... Diese Jahr sind wir zum Feuerwehrfest auf Helgoland ich glaube es wird hart


----------



## Pikepauly (10. April 2008)

*AW: angeln auf helgoland*

@Heck
Na dann viel Spass auffe Insel.
Hast Du selbst auch vom Ufer gefischt und gefangen??


----------



## heck (11. April 2008)

*AW: angeln auf helgoland*

ehrlichgesagt nur ne möwe aber wir haben auch sehr viel von dem zollfreien verhaftet. der koch von der jugendherberge meinte aber da würde alles gehn. ich glaube makrele ist bestimmt immer drinn sofern sie da ist.


----------



## Pikepauly (11. April 2008)

*AW: angeln auf helgoland*

Danke das ist ja schon mal interessant.
Komme im Sommer sicherlich 1 oder 2 mal rüber.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Boerni85 (11. April 2008)

*AW: angeln auf helgoland*

jo leutz, schönen dank für eure antworten... da meine freundin zur zeit auf helgoland lebt, werd ich dir mal zu den hummerbuden schicken und sie die leute ausquetschen lassen. bin sicher das ich das schon hinbekommen werde mit dem angeln...

petri heil und grüße von norderney !!!
der börni


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (11. April 2008)

*AW: angeln auf helgoland*

Also im Juli-August geht natürlich das Makrelenangeln da auf jeden fall. Im Blinker stand mal vor 1-2 Jahren ein Bericht drinn über Helgoland. Dort wurde sogar auf Hai gefischt (wenn ich das noch richtig weiß!!!)

Das mit den Hummerbuden strand da auch drinn!!


----------



## heck (16. April 2008)

*AW: angeln auf helgoland*

Hai kannste mit den Köhns auch angeln, kostet glaube ich 150 €.
Ich finde die sollte man lieber schwimmen lassen ...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (17. April 2008)

*AW: angeln auf helgoland*

als kind habe ich oftmals dort dornhaie gefangen....aber lang lang iss das her


----------



## Markus711 (18. April 2008)

*AW: angeln auf helgoland*

Hallo,

ich fahr mit nem Kumpel jedes Jahr zu Pfingsten auf die Insel zum Dorschangeln. Ist echt ein Erlebnis... OK, man kann das natürlich nicht mit der Ostsee vergleichen...aber dafür kämpft der Nordseedorsch viiiiiiel geiler...#6 Und das Schönste ist das ganze Drumherum. Also ich kann es wirklich jedem nur empfehlen! Hinzu kommt, dass zu Pfingsten die Nordseewoche auf Helgoland stattfindet. Ne riesige Seglerparty mit allem drum und dran...:#2:

Wir nehmen uns immer eine Ferienwohnung, kostet pro Kopf so um die 170€ für 4 Nächte. Das Angeln schlägt mit 20€ pro Ausfahrt zu buche. Gerät kann man sich ausleihen, wobei ich mein Gerät bevorzuge...:q Die Überfahrt mit dem Schiff kostet ca. 45€ (Hin- und Zurück)
In 22 Tagen geht es wieder los!

Glück Auf
Markus


----------

